# Wheatgrass; the blood of plant life, good for eating?



## Fiendlover (Jun 10, 2008)

Wheatgrass is now very common from smoothie places such as Juice Stop and Juice it Up at least from what I've seen so I'd thought I'd share what I've learned.

"*Wheatgrass* is one of the so-called green foods that are vauled by health-conscious individuals as a great natural source of nutrients.  In juice form it contains *70% chlorophyll*, which is often referred to as the blood of plant life.  It closely resembles the molecules of human red blood cells.  Chlorophyll has been shown to produce an unfavorable environment for bacterial growth in the body and therefore effective in increasing the body's resistance to illness.

"This nutrient-rich grass contains *17 amino acids* which are the building blocks of proteins.  The body uses these amino acids for things like building muscle tissue, repairing cells, and clotting the blood.  Wheatgrass retains 92 of the 102 minerals found in the soil.  These minerals include calcium, phosphorus, iron, magnesium, and potassium.  It's a rich natural source of vitamins A and C.  *Wheatgrass* has more vitamin C than oranges and twice the vitamin A as carrots.  It is also exceptionally rich in vitamins E, K, and B-complex.  It is also *a natural source of laetrile (B-17). * Dr. Chiu Nan of the University of Texas has found that wheatgrass produces an immunization effect against many dietary carcinogens.

"Wheatgrass is considered to be a complete food in itself.  The fact is that *one pound of fresh wheatgrass is equivalent in nutritional value to 23 pounds of choice garden vegetables.*   Due to its fibrous nature, which is indigestible by humans, wheatgrass must be liquefied before it can be consumed."

*"1.  Promotes better circulation of the blood, ultimately nourishing every cell in the body.*

*2.  Rejuvenates aging cells, slows down the aging process.*

*3.  Prevents the accumulation of fat and draws out the excess of it.*

*4.  Works as a sleep aid by enhancing the oxygen in the air & generating healthful negative ions to help you sleep more soundly*

*5.  Neutralizes offensive odors such as bad breath, perspiration, and body odors.*

*6.  Increases the functions of the heart, the vascular system, the intestines and the lungs.*

*7.  Aids in the stimulation and the regeneration of the liver which is the main detoxification  organ in the body.*

*8.  Contains about 70% chlorophyll which is considered "the life giving source" of plants.*

*9.  One ounce of wheat grass is comparable in nutrients to over 2 pounds of vegetables or 10 garden salads*

*10.  Helps metabolize the nutrients that are taken in by the body."* 

_The above excerpts were taken from "The Wheat Grass Book" by Ann Wigmore_


I got these two peices of information at Juice it Up because I thought it was very interesting that grass could be good for you despite the fact that I always thought that humans couldn't eat it.  So what do I do?  Like a curious person such as I, I tried it...and it tasted just how it smells.  Like fresh cut grass from your lawn...now picture that smell and just put it on your taste buds.  That's what it tastes like.  I almost puked.  :barf:        


So what have I learned from this information?  Being healthy can sometimes leave a nasty taste in your mouth.  lol.  :idunno:


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 11, 2008)

:lol:  Aye it is often the case that the things that are most 'good' for us are the very things we least like to partake of ... thinking about it, that applies pretty widely to all of human experience .


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 11, 2008)

Sounds almost too good to be true. For me, definitely not true; wheat intolerance.

Don't they ever juice oat grass or somthing else like that? Wouldn't that have similar benefits...MUST it be WHEAT?


----------



## Nolerama (Jun 11, 2008)

Wheatgrass is awesome! Especially blended in a smoothie like at Jamba Juice or Smoothie King.

You can also make your own at home. Wheatgrass is really easy to grow.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 11, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> Sounds almost too good to be true. For me, definitely not true; wheat intolerance.
> 
> Don't they ever juice oat grass or somthing else like that? Wouldn't that have similar benefits...MUST it be WHEAT?


 
You might find that your allergy wont be affected by this, assuming that you react badly to the products of the *grain*.  This is a very different part of the plant and taken at a very different stage of the plants growth.

Have a look here for what appears to be detailed info (including a mention of allergies):

http://www.greenlifefoods.co.uk/faq.htm


----------



## tellner (Jun 11, 2008)

Almost word for word the same sort of pitch they made for snake oil and patent medicines a century ago. 

If it seems too good to be true it probably isn't true. When someone is telling you how good it is look and see if he's trying to sell you some.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jun 11, 2008)

There is no sourcing for any of these wondrous claims, so the points Tellner makes are valid.  I will point out a few logical problems with some of these claims, however.



Fiendlover said:


> ...which is often referred to as the blood of plant life.  It closely resembles the molecules of human red blood cells.



Not really.  Chlorophyll and heme a similar basic structure, but only because that is the structure most favorable for binding heavy metals in a reaction complex. They don't use the same heavy metal, and their functions are nothing alike.



Fiendlover said:


> Chlorophyll has been shown to produce an unfavorable environment for bacterial growth in the body and therefore effective in increasing the body's resistance to illness.



Doubtful.  The chlorophyll will be broken down in the digestive system, not absorbed as is.  Even if it was though, there are species of bacteria which use chlorophyll, so anti-bacterial properties are unlikely.  Also, if this was true, green plants would be highly resistant to bacterial growth, which we know isn't true.



Fiendlover said:


> This nutrient-rich grass contains *17 amino acids* which are the building blocks of proteins.



Meaningless.  Meat has all twenty amino acids.  Most plants lack one or two of the essentials, but still have most of them.



Fiendlover said:


> Dr. Chiu Nan of the University of Texas has found that wheatgrass produces an immunization effect against many dietary carcinogens.



You can't combat carcinogens using the immune system.  Any developed reaction would just make you allergic to the compound.  As far as cancer goes, the immune system kills cancer cells, not carcinogenic molecules.



Fiendlover said:


> Due to its fibrous nature, which is indigestible by humans, wheatgrass must be liquefied before it can be consumed.



Putting cellulose in a blender doesn't make it digestible.  Most of the grass will still be undigestible, it will just go down easier.



Fiendlover said:


> *Works as a sleep aid by enhancing the oxygen in the air & generating healthful negative ions to help you sleep more soundly*



Complete nonsense.



Fiendlover said:


> *Contains about 70% chlorophyll which is considered "the life giving source" of plants.*



Meaningless.



Fiendlover said:


> That's what it tastes like.  I almost puked.



But it would have been healthy, life-giving puke.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 11, 2008)

No denying that, Todd.  

There does seem to be a search for *the one thing* that means we dont have to take responsibility for even something as basic as our own diet.

That doesn't mean that such 'super foods' are not good for you but they can't replace or undo a diet otherwise consisting of pop and burgers :lol:.

EDIT: Thanks for the professional insight *EH*.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 11, 2008)

I've tried wheat grass juice and *DID* barf, TYVM.

I think if we were meant to mow grass specifically, we'd be more bovine and our digestive system would be different.

I was able to mix wheat grass juice with a carrot/orange successfully though and I have to say I didn't barf then and I did do better with my hangover - but I'm not so sure that wasn't the juices and electrolytes from the orange/carrot juice since just that combo alone did fine another time.

I've known some people seriously ill with autoimmune problems and incurable skin disorders to have great success with green foods and green drinks ... but not too many people in general.

Now if it turns me into the she-hulk ... you might convince me to try it again ....


----------



## Fiendlover (Jun 14, 2008)

Empty Hands said:


> There is no sourcing for any of these wondrous claims, so the points Tellner makes are valid. I will point out a few logical problems with some of these claims, however.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lol wow.  you should tell the people at Juice it Up to edit there information lol!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 14, 2008)

You know, I was once at a restaurant that served grass salad.  Not sure if it was wheatgrass, but it was good!


----------



## Fiendlover (Jun 14, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> You know, I was once at a restaurant that served grass salad. Not sure if it was wheatgrass, but it was good!


lol gross.  haha im not so really into grass... but im glad you liked it.
:lol2:


----------



## Basil07 (Jul 10, 2008)

I used to take an ounce or two of wheatgrass juice everyday. I never felt better! Then one day, I stupidly drank it on an empty stomach, and I couldn't hold it down.

I can't even bear looking at it now!


----------



## tellner (Jul 11, 2008)

Long time back chlorophyll was touted as the cure for body odor and bad breath. The claims inspired a rhyme...


> See the old goat on the hill
> Who fairly reeks of chlorophyll


----------



## Big Don (Jul 11, 2008)

It looks yucky. But, then, so does chile verde, and I love chile verde... Have to give it a try one of these days.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 11, 2008)

Fiendlover said:


> it tasted just how it smells.  Like fresh cut grass from your lawn...now picture that smell and just put it on your taste buds.  That's what it tastes like.  I almost puked.



Hmm... well.  I had Pizza flavored Beer last night, I think I'll stick with that instead.  It sounded like it would make me puke, but instead it was arite.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 16, 2008)

I ordered some off of the internet awhile back.  It sounded great, full of antioxidants including cacao.

As I took my first sip, I mooed.  No, I didn't really moo, but I thought, "MOOOOO," and, "this is not for humans."  I have no taste buds for grass.  Grass is not for humans.


----------

